# New Kitty



## Penny1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello everyone! I'm new here, this place looks great though. Lots of cat lovers! Right now I have three cats, Keith who is a cream tabby, Penny who is a tuxedo, and Vergil who is a black tiger stripe tabby. All rescued from shelters, and all very glad to be in a home! I'll see if I can add some pictures of them some time, unfortunetly I couldn't add a picture to the avatar. Too big. Darn. But looking forward to meeting all you fun cats out there! rcat


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

Please post pictures of your little gang when you can.  


Marie, staff to:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Penny1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys!  I'll try and post some pictures soon! See if I can figure out how.....! :?


----------



## tamacat 101 (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome! I'm new today too!


----------



## Penny1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Meow of welcome to you too Tamacat!


----------



## tamacat 101 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------

